# Trojan Horse Dropper.generic.dzd



## asyano (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi to all members,pls help me my avg free has detected a virus called trojan horse dropper.generic.DZD,my avg free was able to heal the virus but can i safely wipe it at the virus vault?will it be gone forever if i do that?pls help me!many thanks!!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

It's probably okay just to empty the vault but out of curiousity, what is the filename and location of the trojan found?


----------



## asyano (Feb 8, 2006)

C/Document and settings\rolando\incomplete\T-233472-VLC(VideoLAN Client)Media Player 0.8.5-final.exe i was trying to download this from a p2p file sharing.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah P2P really is suspectible to all kinds of malware and viruses.
I would empty the vault.


----------



## asyano (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks a lot!!yah i know that p2p too risky in downloading,i tried this coz i tried downloading this using my firefox downloder but it always stop and said file error!so try to look in my p2p tool!and i pay the price!!anyways thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome


----------



## Gantunie (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello, I know this thread is nearly a year old, I hope I can get quick help....Ive experienced a simillar problem, just now. I also have AVG free, but do not have the option of healing it, and when I attempted to move it to the vault, It told me that the "requested action is not available for this object. Access to the file has been denied. It was detected while my computer at some point tried to open the file:

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{9E60382B-316D-4310-AF10-975781FAD3E2}\RP418\A0268648.exe

I just got home and checked my computer to find the virus dedtected window, dont know how long it has been on my computer, though I did click on a few myspace links posted in bulitens from my freinds, it gave me pop-up windows galore, I suspect that freinds account has been hacked, I scanned my computer right after with AVG and it turned up nothing, that was last night. What can I do to get rid of this? and how will it hurt my computer in the meantime?

Assistance Appreciated,

Gantunie


----------



## Gantunie (Jan 10, 2007)

just bumping the thread up in hopes I can get this issue resolved faster.


----------



## asyano (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Gantunie,
I just read your problem from my e-mail coz techguy will e-mail me if someone send me help from my problem.Well let me see as i've said my problem then is from downloading from limewire,and as far as i can remember it's in zip file format so it did not made any major problem from my pc.it just bothered me that i have a virus in my vault.
your problem is bigger coz the virus is in .exe so it means when you download it,it automatically installed itself.
Try to download the trojan horse remover run it and see if it will heal the problem if not, did u try the panda online scan?or try kaspersky virus download they have tools for specific virus.I hope your virus will get heal.
Goodluck post a reply if you still can't heal the virus


----------



## Stingray2U (Mar 21, 2007)

I just found this problem too. I downloaded AVG Free edition and it came up with the Trojan Horse Dropper.generic.dzd as well.

It turns out that it's hidden in a folder named "_". That's right, just the underscore. But this folder is hidden and made a system file.
Here's where it was hidden on my laptop:
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Shared\_\

Here's where 59 of them with different names (mainly names of movies) were hidden:
C:\Documents and Settings\my name\Shared\_\

I'm pretty sure these came from using the file sharing program Limewire. They seem to be harmless unless you double click on them. But that's hard to do seeing as they are put in a hidden folder. I'm not sure what the point is in doing that.

Besides having AVG move them to the Vault, I had to delete the "_" folder using DOS commands.

Start the Command Prompt and move to the folder where the "_" folder is hidden. Type "attrib /s /d" without the quotes to see it. Then type "attrib -h -s _" to make it visible and no longer a system file. You can now see it in Windows Explorer and you can move it to the Recycle Bin. Sneaky little buggers, eh?

The attrib program stands for attribute. You can view or change a file's attributes with this. The attributes are Hidden, Read, System and Archive. Type "attrib /?" for more info.


----------

